# ibew 1579, jobs, wages



## Brother Noah (Jul 18, 2013)

Ajmt719 said:


> Anybody know the apprenticeship wages at 1579? And which places do they send apprentices to work?....just curious


 Most IBEW apprentice start out at 40% of a JW's scale last time I worked there the JW's made $25 and change.


----------



## Ajmt719 (Jul 29, 2013)

So around about 10 dollars, that's not too bad


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

11.13 starting


----------

